# Corpsed Howling Wolf Trophy Head



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Nice! I want to do this to my collection of real skulls I have obtained over the years from my hunting trips...


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

Nicely done! I might just try this!


----------

